# What Hubble saw on your Birthday



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2020)

This is a lot of fun. 









						What Did Hubble See on Your Birthday?
					

NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




					www.nasa.gov
				




Here's mine and @ctg


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 17, 2020)

On 09-09-2006 Hubble saw this:


----------



## -K2- (Apr 17, 2020)

Beautiful and very cool!

Lol, I'm not really sure what my birthday is, but long ago randomly picked a date to fill in blanks.
Seems I picked poorly for image size/quality, though it's still a neat subject 

Cartwheel Galaxy:





K2


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 17, 2020)

*Galaxy NGC 2841 --*





*-- lies 46 million light-years away in the constellation of Ursa Major (The Great Bear).*

What a coincidence.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 17, 2020)

You're not _that_ old.


----------



## -K2- (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh wow, I just checked out the ones for my spouse, Mother-and-Father Inlaws... I'm tempted to post them they're so amazing, but I don't want to spoil the surprise for other folks who might have the same birthdays.

K2


----------



## Parson (Apr 17, 2020)

The arms of the "grand design" spiral galaxy M81 are filled with young, bluish, hot stars. The greenish regions in the image are bright, gaseous clouds where new stars are forming. --- *I like this a lot!*


----------



## nixie (Apr 19, 2020)

October  16th, boring compared to some of the others.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2020)

nixie said:


> October  16th, boring compared to some of the others.
> View attachment 62954


I dunno.... looks like a portal to another world.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 19, 2020)

May 7th Galaxy NGC 3982


----------



## olive (Apr 19, 2020)

Heeere is mine. Ultra Deep Field! 13 billion years? Is the universe telling me how much my brain has been unfocused and scattered all over the place all my life via Hubble? Well played.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 19, 2020)

Ursa major said:


> *Galaxy NGC 2841 lies 46 million light-years away in the constellation of Ursa Major (The Great Bear).*
> 
> What a coincidence.


Just to add that Galaxy NGC 2841 is a "notable" galaxy, in its case because it's a prototype for a class of galaxies, the Flocculent Spiral galaxy.

"Flocculent" means "fluffy" or "woolly".


----------



## Serendipity (Apr 19, 2020)

This all sounds like monkey business to me....


----------



## Vince W (Apr 19, 2020)

20 August. Galaxy M83.




@Vladd67 and I share the same image.


----------



## -K2- (Apr 19, 2020)

Boneman said:


> I dunno.... looks like a portal to another world.



More than that regarding @nixie 's image, it's like some giant prism/lens, but is very different than most coronas making me wonder seriously about why the light at the center is the densest/shortest wavelength and lengthens out the farther from center you go, considering the dying star at it's center (the reason for it maybe?).

K2


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 19, 2020)

-K2- said:


> More than that regarding @nixie 's image, it's like some giant prism/lens, but is very different than most coronas making me wonder seriously about why the light at the center is the densest/shortest wavelength and lengthens out the farther from center you go, considering the dying star at it's center (the reason for it maybe?).
> 
> K2


Could the light colours be caused by chemical composition like in a nebula rather than a wavelength shift?


----------



## -K2- (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Could the light colours be caused by chemical composition like in a nebula rather than a wavelength shift?



I have no idea...But, I wouldn't be surprised if a bit of googling might find the answer by people in the know.

Edit: what's on NASA's site. It seems they have more detailed pages for each image:









						Messier 57 (The Ring Nebula)
					

M57, or the Ring Nebula, is a planetary nebula, the glowing remains of a sun-like star. The tiny white dot in the center of the nebula is the star’s hot core, called a white dwarf.




					www.nasa.gov
				












						Hubble reveals the Ring Nebula's true shape
					

New observations by NASA's Hubble Space Telescope of the glowing gas shroud around an old, dying, sun-like star reveal a new twist.




					www.nasa.gov
				




And here is your answer:





K2


----------



## Parson (Apr 19, 2020)

olive said:


> Heeere is mine. Ultra Deep Field! 13 billion years? Is the universe telling me how much my brain has been unfocused and scattered all over the place all my life via Hubble? Well played.


Olive, to me this is the most astounding of all the Hubble images. The very idea that there are so many galaxies seen in just a small area of our night sky makes the idea of infinite more real to me.


----------



## -K2- (Apr 24, 2020)

olive said:


> Heeere is mine. Ultra Deep Field! 13 billion years? Is the universe telling me how much my brain has been unfocused and scattered all over the place all my life via Hubble? Well played.





Parson said:


> Olive, to me this is the most astounding of all the Hubble images. The very idea that there are so many galaxies seen in just a small area of our night sky makes the idea of infinite more real to me.




From this News Item Hubble telescope's Universe revealed in 3D : An in depth look and movie on the Ultra Deep Field.

K2


----------



## Cydramech (Apr 25, 2020)

Southern Ring Nebula
This image of the Southern Ring Nebula clearly shows two stars near the center of the nebula: a bright, white one, and a fainter companion to its upper right. The faint star is actually the star that has ejected the material that forms the nebula.















						Southern Ring Nebula
					

This nebula, also known as the "Eight-Burst" Nebula because of it appears to be a figure-8 when seen through some telescopes, is visible in the southern hemisphere. The nebula is nearly half a light year in diameter and 2,000 light years away. Gases are moving away from the dying star at its...




					www.nasa.gov
				











						A Glowing Pool of Light: Planetary Nebula NGC 3132
					






					hubblesite.org


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 1, 2020)

I love this stunning Hubble telescope




On September 14 in 2005
GOODS South Field

*About This Image*
More than 12 billion years of cosmic history are shown in this unprecedented, panoramic, full-color view of thousands of galaxies in various stages of assembly.

This image, taken by NASA's Hubble Space Telescope, was made from mosaics taken in September and October 2009 with the newly installed Wide Field Camera 3 (WFC3) and in 2004 with the Advanced Camera for Surveys (ACS). The view covers a portion of the southern field of a large galaxy census called the Great Observatories Origins Deep Survey (GOODS), a deep-sky study by several observatories to trace the formation and evolution of galaxies.

The final image combines a broad range of colors, from the ultraviolet, through visible light, and into the near-infrared. Such a detailed multi-color view of the universe has never before been assembled in such a combination of color, clarity, accuracy, and depth.

Hubble's sharp resolution and new color versatility, produced by combining data from the two cameras, are allowing astronomers to sort out the various stages of galaxy formation. The image reveals galaxy shapes that appear increasingly chaotic at each earlier epoch, as galaxies grew through accretion, collisions, and mergers. The galaxies range from the mature spirals and ellipticals in the foreground, to smaller, fainter, irregularly shaped galaxies, most of which are farther away, and therefore existed farther back in time. These smaller galaxies are considered the building blocks of the larger galaxies we see today.

Astronomers are using this multi-color panorama to trace many details of galaxy assembly over cosmic time, including the star-formation rate in galaxies, the rate of mergers among galaxies, and the abundance of weak active galactic nuclei.

The image shows a rich tapestry of 7,500 galaxies stretching back through most of the universe's history. The closest galaxies seen in the foreground emitted their observed light about a billion years ago. The farthest galaxies, a few of the very faint red specks, are seen as they appeared more than 13 billion years ago, or roughly 650 million years after the Big Bang. This mosaic spans a slice of space that is equal to about a third of the diameter of the full Moon (10 arcminutes).

The new Hubble view highlights a wide variety of stages in the galaxy assembly process. Ultraviolet light taken by WFC3 shows the blue glow of hot, young stars in galaxies teeming with star birth. The orange light reveals the final buildup of massive galaxies about 8 billion to 10 billion years ago. The near-infrared light displays the red glow of very distant galaxies – in a few cases as far as 12 billion to 13 billion light-years away – whose light has been stretched, like a toy Slinky, from ultraviolet light to longer-wavelength infrared light due to the expansion of the universe.

In this ambitious use of Hubble's observing time, astronomers used 96 Hubble orbits to make the ACS optical observations of this slice of the GOODS field and 104 orbits to make the WFC3 ultraviolet and near-infrared exposures. WFC3 peered deeper into the universe in this study than comparable near-infrared observations from ground-based telescopes. This set of unique new Hubble observations reveals galaxies to about 27th magnitude in brightness over a factor of 10 in wavelength. That's over 250 million times fainter than the unaided eye can see in visual light from a dark ground-based site.


----------



## Astro Pen (May 1, 2020)

Beware stealth data harvesting


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 1, 2020)

Astro Pen said:


> Beware stealth data harvesting


Well, they can believe I was born in 2005 if they want to


----------



## Murderfloof (May 12, 2020)

Less colorful than most, but I like it:

Galaxy NGC 7674
NGC 7674 is a spiral galaxy tilted nearly face-on to Earth. Faint streamers below and to the left of the galaxy have been created by gravitational interactions with companion galaxies.


----------



## IAmTR (May 13, 2020)

Veil Nebula 4/15/2015. Woah!


----------

